# co2 system, is this right?



## Sumodin85 (Oct 29, 2007)

ok i just got me a little cheap co2 system called "co2 fizz factory" just kinda worried that is it working right or not.

i set it up step by step and it looks right, but the bubble that im getting is like 1 bubble every 5 seconds, is that fast enough? and is it a bad idea to put it next to my back filter? **NOOB ALERT** cause i dont know if the filter will filter it and screw up the co2 bubbles/nutrients what so ever, please help if u can and tell me im doing it right or not. thx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds about right to me. There's no problem in putting it near the filter as far as I know. Some people use filters to diffuse the bubbles in DIY systems .


----------

